# Η επιστροφή των κοριών



## Costas (Aug 31, 2010)

Είχανε λέει εξολοθρευτεί τη δεκαετία του '40 χάρη στο DDT, αλλά πάντως εμείς τα πετρελαιώναμε τα κρεβάτια στο στρατό, και κοριούς είχε. Τέλος πάντων, τώρα λέει επανέκαμψαν, από το 1995 και μετά (Wikipedia). Όνομα: Cimex lectularius = κόρις ο κλινικός , αν και αυτό το lectularius εγώ στα λεξικά το βρήκα lectuarius, χωρίς l. Φαίνεται όμως πως το παρήγαγαν όχι από το lectus = κρεβάτι αλλά από το lectulus = κρεβατάκι, άγνωστο γιατί.

They Crawl, They Bite, They Baffle Scientists. Από τη NYT.


----------



## danae (Sep 2, 2010)

Πάντως το 1999 στην εστία του UCL το στρώμα μιας φίλης μου είχε κοριούς και την τσίμπησαν...


----------

